# ave, pájaro



## albondiga

Hi all,

Is there any difference between _pájaro_ & _ave_? I get the impression that they mean exactly the same, but that _pájaro_ is somewhat more likely to be used in casual street conversation and _ave_ is more likely to be used when talking about species and the like... but I also get the impression that there is no real sharp formal/informal distinction between the two.

Does this sound accurate?


----------



## CABARET

You are completely right.
Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Albóndiga:

Todos los pájaros son aves pero no todas las aves son pájaros.

*Pájaro = A small and flying bird*


Saludos,


----------



## Edwin

El DRAE dice:



> *pájaro.*
> (Del ant. pássaro).
> 1. m. Ave, especialmente si es pequeña.




¿Así que supongo que un pollo es un ave pero no es un pájaro?


----------



## Malevo

Edwin said:


> El DRAE dice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Así que supongo que un pollo es un ave pero no es un pájaro?


 
Un pollo no vuela. I`d ask you if you can tell me what`s the difference between "bird" and "hen".


----------



## ausum

Ayutuxte said:


> Hola Albóndiga:
> 
> Todos los pájaros son aves pero no todas las aves son pájaros.
> 
> *Pájaro = A small and flying bird*
> 
> 
> Saludos,


 
¡Buen dato! 

 In adition, in some contries _pájaro_ is a slang for male organ. So if your girlfriend was a birdwatcher, you may wish to avoid to say, specially when you were among men: 
*A ella le gustan los pájaros*​Unless you want them to mock at you, of course.


----------



## hannah1905

well in my country pajaro is a gay and bird is the animal


----------



## Edwin

Malevo said:


> Un pollo no vuela. I`d ask you if you can tell me what`s the difference between "bird" and "hen".



en OneLook.com puedes ver: 



> *Bird:*   warm-blooded egg-laying vertebrates characterized by feathers and forelimbs modified as wings
> 
> *Hen:* adult female bird



Entonce en inglés según Wikipedia inglesa: 



> A *chicken* (_Gallus gallus domesticus _) is a type of domesticated *bird* which is often raised as a type of poultry.



La página equivalente de Wikipedia español dice:



> Los gallos y gallinas (_Gallus gallus_) son *aves* de corral criadas principalmente por su carne y por sus huevos. También se aprovechan sus plumas, y algunas variedades se crían y entrenan para su uso en peleas de gallos. La gallina se distingue del gallo por ser de menor tamaño, tener la cresta más corta y carecer de espolones. Se llama *pollo* al animal juvenil de esta especie.




El problema es la diferencia entre *bird* (en inglés) y *ave* y *pájaro* (en español). Y si un gallo ( o pollo) es un pájaro o no. 

Parece que "chickens and hens and roosters" son "birds", pero "gallos y gallinas y pollos" son "aves" pero no son "pájaros". ¿Tengo razón?


----------



## Bocha

En zoología las aves se clasifican en:

rapaces: buitres, águilas, halcones, lechuzas, etc
trepadoras: loros, papagayos, etc
gallináceas: pollos, pavos, perdices, palomas, etc.
zancudas: cigüeñas, garzas, flamencos, ibis, etc.
palmípedas: patos, gansos, cisnes, etc.
corredoras: avestruz, ñandú, etc.

pájaros:Con el pico pequeño, tres dedos dirigidos hacia adelante y otro hacia atrás. Vuelan. Mirlos, gorriones, canarios, ruiseñor, golondrina y mil especies más.

Coloquialmente a las rapaces, trepadoras y zancudas; y a las palomas dentro de las gallináceas se las llama pájaros.
Pero a las palmípedas, corredoras y al resto de las gallináceas es raro que se las llame pájaros.


----------



## Edwin

As I said in another similar thread and adding to what Bocha said:



Edwin said:


> I think *pájaro* mostly means the type of bird which is called in English a "*songbird*" see the Wikipedia entry
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passeri
> and its Spanish equivalent
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passeri


----------



## albondiga

Thanks to everyone who has responded!  I understand the difference a bit better now, and it's good to know about the slang meanings as well...

(*hannah*: what country are you from where the word _pájaro_ is used in that way?)


----------



## Edwin

If you check out http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/ you will find slang meanings for *pájaro*: among others: *gay* in C. Rica y Cuba. *penis* in Guat. y Ven.)

[





> B]pájaro.[/B]
> (Del ant. pássaro).
> 1. m. Ave, especialmente si es pequeña.
> 2. m. perdigón (ǁ perdiz macho para reclamo).
> 3. m. Hombre astuto y sagaz, que suele suscitar recelos. U. t. c. adj.
> 4. m. Zool. Ave paseriforme.
> 5. m. C. Rica y Cuba. Hombre homosexual.
> 6. m. coloq. Guat. y Ven. pene.
> 7. m. desus. Hombre que sobresale o es especialista en una materia, particularmente en las de política.
> 8. m. pl. Zool. En clasificaciones en desuso, orden de las aves paseriformes.


----------



## albondiga

Thanks, Edwin!


----------



## motley

ave is feminine, so if you are talking about a rooster, will he be  un ave or una ave?


----------



## Moritzchen

I think "ave" is* fowl*, and "pájaro" is *bird*


----------



## Fantasmagórico

motley said:


> ave is feminine, so if you are talking about a rooster, will he be  un ave or una ave?



 Excellent question!!
  The gender of the bird is not important at all. True, "ave" is feminine, but you always say *un* ave... unless you place an adjective before the noun: then it's *una* gran ave.
  See this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=94565


----------



## motley

I forgot you can't have una ave, same as agua & aguila.

But if it's a rooster, would it be una gran ave?
Gracias


----------



## motley

I kept reading the link you sent & it looks like una gran ave. If I want them to know he's a rooster I have to use un gallo. Correcto?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Correcto. 
  Un gallo es una gran ave (o un ave grande).
  Una gallina también es una gran ave (o un ave grande).


----------



## Moritzchen

C´mon Fantas! El ñandú uruguayo y el avestruz de Australia son aves grandes.


----------



## motley

Fantasmagórico said:


> Correcto.
> Un gallo es una gran ave (o un ave grande).
> Una gallina también es una gran ave (o un ave grande).



Gracias otra vez


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Moritzchen said:


> C´mon Fantas! El ñandú uruguayo y el avestruz de Australia son aves grandes.



 De acuerdo. Digamos que el gallo y la gallina son medianas, entonces.
  Motley, te cambio la respuesta:

  Correcto. 
  Un gallo es un ave mediana
  Una gallina también es un ave mediana

  Por alguna extraña razón, ya no me suena tan bien aquí decir: "una mediana ave". Pero con otros adjetivos (gran, pequeña, blanca, etc.), si se puede usar el artículo "una".
  Resulta curioso comparar estos resultados de búsqueda en Google:

  "un gran ave"- 1330
  "una gran ave"- 1910

  "un pequeño ave"-114 
  "una pequeña ave"-656

  "un mediano ave"- 0
  "una mediana ave"- 0


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Además:

  "un ave mediana"- 143
  "una ave mediana" - 2
  "un ave mediano"- 0


----------



## sarm

Moritzchen said:


> C´mon Fantas! El ñandú uruguayo y el avestruz de Australia son aves grandes.



¡No fastidies! Yo pensé que eran pajarracos o bichos mu' gordos


----------



## captainchaos84

¿Y las aves masculinas? Si no hay hembras ¿no se dice los aves?


----------



## running_in_circles

what is the difference between ave and pajaro?
thanks


----------



## running_in_circles

Thank You.


----------



## Hausa

Actually there is another connotation for pájaro and that is a passerine versus a non-passerine (which would be aves). So all pájaros are aves but not al aves are pájaros.


----------



## dave 12345678

Please let me know the difference[s], if any, between the words "ave" and 
"pájaro" in relation to birds.

Please reply in english where possible, as I am a beginner.

Tks


----------



## animula

I doubt there´s any differnce between both terms. "Pájaro" is the most commonly used, and "ave" the scientific term and less used; as we don´t say "mira! Un ave!  

Saludos,


----------



## coolbrowne

"Ave" is _bird in general_, including flightless birds (ostrich, emu, etc.).

"Pájaro", in general, refers a bird capable of flying, _mostly_ (as people are not always striclty scientific ) passerine birds


----------

